# Pc läuft Nicht flüssig beim spielen



## destiny93 (11. Februar 2011)

Hallo Liebe Community, ich hab folgendes Problem und zwar läuft mein pc nicht flüssig beim spielen.von Battlefield bad company 2 nicht
Meine setup

Grafikkarte: ATI HD 5770
Mainboard: ASRock Extreme 3
CPU: Phenom x4 965
Arbeitsspeicher: 2 x 2GB
Betriebssystem Windows xp / 7 32/64 BIT ( hab beides getestet )in mom XP drauf

Ich hab schon alles ausprobiert woran es lieg obs an Betriebssystem liegt
alle treiber runtergeschmissen und wieder drauf..
Keine ahnung ich weiß nix mehr

Meine Frage an euch: Woran könnte es liegen?
Is die Grafikkarte einfach zu schlecht?
Muss man irgendwas in Catalyst umstellen oder kann man? Oder iM Bios?
Hat wer ähnliche Probleme?
Kriegt die Grafikkarte zu wenig strom? obwohl 550 Watt dran hängen?

Hier noch nen Foto vielleicht hilft das euch noch
[attachment=11625:1.JPG]


Hier der 3dMark
[attachment=11628:1.JPG]

[attachment=11629:2.JPG]

Ich Bedanke mich schonmal für eure Hilfe /
mfg rene und ein guten Start ins wochende


----------



## Kaldreth (11. Februar 2011)

Also vorneweg Windows 7 64 bit ist für dein System am sinnvollsten und sollte am meisten rausholen.

Mit welcher Auflösung spielst du? Was ist für ein Netzteil verbaut ein 550W Markennetzteil reicht! Laufen andere Spiele auch nicht vernünftig? Auf welchen Grafikeinstellung und mit welcher Auflösung spielst du?

Die Grafikkarte sollte mit dem Spiel keine Probleme haben! Ob es jetzt in HD Auflösung mit voll aufgedrehtem AA etc. flüssig läuft wage ich aber zu bezweifeln! 

Du könntest auch mal versuchen ältere Treiber für die Grafikkarte zu probieren!


----------



## destiny93 (11. Februar 2011)

danke für die schnelle antwort

ich habe alle auflösungen ausprobiert
1600x1200
1280x1024

hilft nix wirklich
Einstellung sind auf mittel und noch laggs da, also das sind keine laggs sondern es ist einfach nicht flüssig, hängen tut es nich also kein bild hänger, andere idee?
=(


----------



## OldboyX (11. Februar 2011)

Zum Genaueren Verständnis bitte. Spielst du Singleplayer oder Multiplayer und wenn Multiplayer, dann 

Hast du

a) Ruckler bei denen manchmal das komplette Bild stehenbleibt oder nur noch ruckartig läuft (das wäre dann auf ein Problem mit deiner Hardware zurückzuführen)?

oder

b) Lags bei denen du dich zwar bewegen kannst und alles grafisch flüssig abläuft, aber im Spiel "nichts" passiert, weil die Kommunikation zwischen Server und deinem PC kurrzzeitig aussetzt (das wäre dann ein Problem mit deiner Internetverbindung/Provider/Firewall/Server)?


----------



## destiny93 (11. Februar 2011)

Multiplayer aber das bild bleibt nicht stehen sondern ehr nich flüssig verschwommen bsp: du bist brillenträger, trägst aber keine brille, dann ist es ja verschwommen wenn du du jz dich einmal um 180 % drehst so sieht es aus, jz nich so extrem aber ich finds scheiße -.- und macht so kein spaß


----------



## Caps-lock (11. Februar 2011)

Du redest jetzt nicht von Motion Blurr (oder wie das bei Spielen neuerdings heißt) oder?
Motion Blurr = schnelle Bewegungen verschwimmen.


----------



## Dracun (11. Februar 2011)

du meinst das hier oder @ TE?
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x8xtlw_gta-iv-effet-motion-blur_videogames

Video bis zum schluss anschauen


----------



## Caps-lock (11. Februar 2011)

und um die letzte Unklarheit zu beseitigen
sans = ohne (motion blur)
avec = mit (motion blur)


----------



## destiny93 (11. Februar 2011)

is auch bei leichten..
hast ne idee woran das liegt?
ob man in Catalyst was umstellen kann oder muss ?
oder andere ideen, ich halts nicht mehr aus ^^


----------



## Caps-lock (11. Februar 2011)

Ich versteh mittlerweile leider nicht mehr genau, was dein Problem ist.


----------



## destiny93 (11. Februar 2011)

Such halt den Fehler warum das so ist. Motion blur hat battlefield nicht..
Ich hab Grafikkarte auf mittel stehen aa u.s.w alles auf 1 niedriger gehts nicht, hab die auflösung auf 1280x1024 gestellt und immer noch keine verbesserung,

Im Singleplayer lässt sich das Spiel besser spielen.. als im Multiplayer.

Das problem ist das es halt verschwimmt wenn ich mich bewege umdreh laufe u.s.w und ich suche den Fehler..
Liegt es an der Grafikkarte? am cpu? oder sonst irgendwas, könnte was in Bios nich richtig eingestellt sein?

Seit tagen such ich ne lösung, mir würden schon tipps reichen, mal nachzugucken was es sein könnte, wenn einer nur eine vermutung hätte

mfg rene


----------



## Kaldreth (11. Februar 2011)

Hast du mal die Hertz Zahl Einstellung verändert? Auf was steht sie? 

Was für einen Bildschirm hast du und wie ist er angeschlossen?


----------



## destiny93 (11. Februar 2011)

welche herz zahlen?
und bildschrim is dvi angeschlossen 23zoll
habe aber noch mein fernsehr angeschlossen damit ich auch noch darüber filme gucken kann und so, der ist zwar angeschlossen aber nicht beim zocken an


----------



## Kaldreth (11. Februar 2011)

Die Hertz Zahl ist die Bildwiederholungsrate deinen Bildschirms! Kannst du in den Anzeigeeigenschaften bei der Auflösung auf erweitert einstellen! 

Warum spielst du mit einer 4:3 Auflösung auf einem 16:9 Bildschirm? Versuch mal eine Auflösung von 1920x1080


----------



## destiny93 (11. Februar 2011)

sry meinte 22 zoll..
äändert die herz zahl den was am spielverhältnis?
und zieht es die grafikkarte wenn 2bildschrime angeschlossen sind? wir ddie leistung verringert?
auch wenn der 2te bildschirm ( tv ) angeschlossen ist ? oder an ist?


----------



## Konov (11. Februar 2011)

Das "verschwimmen" hört sich merkwürdig an. Würde spontan auf nen Grafikfehler tippen, weil verschwimmen hat nix mit Ruckeln zutun.
Vllt unterschiedliche Graka Treiber probieren.


----------



## destiny93 (11. Februar 2011)

hm ich wüsste jz nich welche treiber ich da ausprobieren sollte
Ich find keine Ältere version von ati..
hab eine HD 5770.. finde nur die aktuelle
vllt wisst ihr ja was..

mfg


----------



## Stanglnator (11. Februar 2011)

Das Verschwimmen klingt bei dem System eher nach dem Nachziehen des Monitors. Was für einen Bildschirm hast du, welche Reaktionszeit hat der?


----------



## Zarox (11. Februar 2011)

Mahlzeit,
wie sich das liest, liegt es nicht am Treiber, der Aktuelle Catalyst als Download, ist von 05. bzw. 12. (beta) 2010.
Sollte die Karte recht neu sein, nimm auf jeden Fall den Treiber von der CD, außerdem directx aktualisieren. Wenn du viel in- /deinstallierst kann es passieren das mal eine dll zerschossen wird. Also für Win7 directx 11 (da es die Graka unterstützt) und für XP directx 9.
Hertzzahl-Einstellung sollte Monitor wie auch in der Grafik so niedrig wie möglich sein, 56~60 HZ meistens. In deinem Spiel (falls möglich) "HZ wie Desktop" auswählen.
Dein Netzteil benötigt auf jedem Fall einen Seperate Anschluss für die Graka. Es gibt zwar Adapter wenn man 500+ Netzteil hat, aber ein gesondertes schliesst Fehler aus.

Das Ruckeln/unflüssig laufen, kann vom mangelnden RAM kommen, bei der großen Graka sollte XP wenigstens mit 3 GB laufen und Win7 64 bit, mindestens 4 GB oder mehr verbaut sein.

Ist sicher gestellt, das deine Netzverbindung flüssig ist? Falls Router zwischen, Interne IP zuweisung usw.? Falls mehrere PC's angeschlossen sind und jemand viel lädt kann es sein, das du ausgebremst wirst und es deshalb ruckelt. ;-)

Gruß


----------



## destiny93 (11. Februar 2011)

danke schonmal für eure hilfe..
werde das mal tun was ich nur grad nich so ganz versteh was is " HZ"? achja nen Phillips 2mms

Ich hab 4gb ram verbaut jz hab grad eben win7 64 bit installiert, 

Grafikkarten werd ich dann den von der cd nehemn also den treiber..


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (11. Februar 2011)

nehm den neusten treiber...


1. auflösung einstellen die der nativen (ursprünglichen) auflösung des monitors entspricht
2. hertzzahl kontrollieren

sag mal wie dein monitor genau heißt

wenn du nen screenshot machst, sieht man darauf das problem?


----------



## DarkSJay (11. Februar 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> nehm den neusten treiber...
> 
> 
> 1. auflösung einstellen die der nativen (ursprünglichen) auflösung des monitors entspricht
> ...






das ist ein guter tip, 

wenn du einen screenshot machst wärend du dich drehst und das bild bei dir verschwommen angezeigt wird, aber der screenshot im nachhinein scharf dargestellt wird, müsste es definitiv am monitor liegen.


----------



## destiny93 (11. Februar 2011)

ok werd ich mal tun
min Monitor heisst
Philips 220CW
welche herz zahl soll ich nehm / auflösung


----------



## kaepteniglo (11. Februar 2011)

22"-Monitor?

1680x1050 ist da eigentlich "Standard", genauso wie 60Hz.


----------



## Daytonaman (11. Februar 2011)

Hi,

liegt es vielleicht daran ?

Forumsbeitrag

bzw. das mal kontrolliert ? 

Philips Smart Control 

Gruß


----------



## Grushdak (12. Februar 2011)

Ähmm, nur mal so nebenbei ...
Die Hertzzahl - also die Bildfrequenz (selbst bei total Falscher) - 
würde vor allem eher die Bildqualität beeinflüssen, nicht so die Flüssigkeit (jedenfalls nicht spürbar)

Testet es doch einfach mal mit sehr unterschiedlich Frequenzen aus - aber mit Vorsicht!
Auf recht unterschiedlichen Frequenzen läuft es flüssig, aber mit sehr abweichender Bildqualität. 

Berichtigt mich, wenn ich falsch liege! ^^

greetz


----------



## destiny93 (12. Februar 2011)

hab jz verschidene auflösungen und herz ausprobiert, immer noch das problem


----------



## destiny93 (12. Februar 2011)

So hab mal 3dmark gemacht und mich um folgendes gewundert
wieso steht da crossfire off? und core u.s.w alles n/a ? irgendwas passt da doch nicht, hat wer ne ahnung?


http://3dmark.com/3dm06/15411099

( Fals link nicht geht in Thema beschreibung is jz neu drine )

danke euch brauch dringend eure hilfe wär super wenn wer ne lösung hat



Mfg


----------



## DarkSJay (12. Februar 2011)

mach doch mal ein screenshot wie schon gesagt... falls du nicht weißt wie, einfach ins spiel gehn, dreh dich so das es verschwimmt und drück auf druck. dann gehsde in paint und drückst strg+v und speicherst ab


----------



## Klos1 (12. Februar 2011)

destiny93 schrieb:


> So hab mal 3dmark gemacht und mich um folgendes gewundert
> wieso steht da crossfire off? und core u.s.w alles n/a ? irgendwas passt da doch nicht, hat wer ne ahnung?
> 
> 
> ...



Wieso sollte da nicht crossfire off stehen, wenn du kein Crossfire hast? Warum er andere Sachen nicht auslesen kann, keine Ahnung. Das muss nichts heißen. Bedien dich doch mal Everst oder so und schau, ob dass Programm alles auslesen kann.


----------



## destiny93 (12. Februar 2011)

meine grafikkarte hat doch crossfire? oder vertuh ich mich da?
o.O


----------



## Dracun (12. Februar 2011)

dieser ist aber aus, weil du ja nur eine graka hast und keine 2 oder mehr .. ergo kein crossfire .. ganz einfache rechnung


----------



## destiny93 (12. Februar 2011)

achso crossfire is also nur bei 2grafikkarten?


----------



## kaepteniglo (12. Februar 2011)

Entweder mit 2 Einzelnen Karten oder mit Karten, die 2 GPUs haben. Da ist das Crossfire schon auf der Karte drauf.


----------



## destiny93 (13. Februar 2011)

Muss man in Bios irgendwie umstellen? vllt drosselt da ja irgendwas hab ein Phenom x4 965 3,4GHz
Is der evtl gedrosselt wenn ja was drosselt? oder könnte sein damit ich es nach checken kann

danke für eure hilfe

mfg


----------



## Shackal (13. Februar 2011)

destiny93 schrieb:


> danke schonmal für eure hilfe..
> werde das mal tun was ich nur grad nich so ganz versteh was is " HZ"? achja nen Phillips 2mms
> 
> Ich hab 4gb ram verbaut jz hab grad eben win7 64 bit installiert,
> ...



Grundsätzlich nehm einen neuen Treiber aus dem Internet aber keinen Beta Treiber,der von CD ist meist sehr alt.
In der Regel lassen sich aktuelle Probleme mit Komplett Treiber die Probleme beseitigen.

Ich müsste jetzt Inet suchmaschienen verwenden um zu wissen was deine Grafikkarte leistet.
Wenn du einen LCD Bildschirm hast ignoriere erstmal die Frequenz einstellung.
Ob du XP/Vista/W7 hast spielt auch erstmal keine Rolle ausser auf der ATI Internetseite steht ein andere Rtschlag da meine Erfahrung mit ATI sehr begrenzt sind.

Ein Stromproble kann man erstmal auch auschließen sonst würde dein PC laufend Crashen bzw herunterfahren
Es ist ausserdem schwierig ein problem zu erkennen wenn man nicht vorm PC sitzt.
Empfehlenswert wäre auch,wenn man den PC als Komplett Paket gekauft hat sich an den verkaufer zu wenden um Probleme zu lösen.


----------



## Perkone (13. Februar 2011)

Solang uns du kein Screenshot oder gar ein Video (Das wär natürlich ein himmlisches Geschenk..) zeigt von deinem Problem, werden wa wohl net großartig weiterhelfen können.


----------

